# Fried Plantains



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

I had promised to post this for a couple of BOTL's and quite frankly have not had the time until now.
For those of you that like this Caribbean treat, and can find them at your local market, here are the three most common ways of frying them (a la Cuban).

Green (literally)
Peel the plantain and make slices of about an inch and a half or so.
Get your oil hot and drop the slices in there.
When very slightly browning (don't over do it), pull them out onto a paper towel.
Using some form of press, compress them. I have a plantain device that I can buy at the supermarket - can send you one. You can use a paper bag from the supermarket or any kitchen tools that will do the job of compressing them.
Put them back in the oil again until crisping or personal taste.
They will stay green looking.
Take them out to paper towel again and add salt to taste.
We call this version "tostones".

For medium ripe (plantain has some ripeness color to it - brown/tan looking), make them the same way as when green except don't add salt or do it if it makes you happy.
They will be redish when done.
We call this version "pinton".

For very ripe - my favorite (plantain looks more like it should be thrown away as it has black on skin all over and has some soft spots - you would never think it should be eaten) slice about half to 3/4 inch (or personal preference), on an angle making elongated slices. Place in oil and fry and when redish, done.
Pull out and serve.
We call this version "maduros".

Now, if you can only get yourself some black beans and rice, along with a palomilla steak, well marinated in lime juice, garlic and onions, and throw in those plantains on the plate, yummy, yummy, yummy!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the recipes, Carlos!

El Rey Taqueria in Houston serves wonderful Cuban & Mexican food. Cuban sandwiches, tortas, ropa vieja, ceviche, the best tortilla soup in town. They also do a delicious Habana Plate, chunks of roasted pork marinaded in lime juice and who knows what else, fried plantains, black beans and rice. Yum yum yum.


----------



## Cigar Jockey (Feb 12, 2006)

Lived in Panama for 2 years and down there they are called Patacones.
I use a drinking glass bottom to smash them down for the 2nd frying (The green Plantains).:dr
haven't had Ceviche in probably 10 years...damn that's good stuff.


----------



## ghostrider (Oct 30, 2005)

Man Blueface you're bringing back memories. I was born and raised in South and Central America. Plantains, Gallo Pinto, home made tortillas, fresh coconuts, sugar cane in the back yard. Damn I'm hungry now.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

Blueface said:


> I had promised to post this for a couple of BOTL's and quite frankly have not had the time until now.
> For those of you that like this Caribbean treat, and can find them at your local market, here are the three most common ways of frying them (a la Cuban).
> 
> Green (literally)
> ...


thanks blueface, the people who use to cook me cuban food nextdoor moved about a year ago, and I have wanted to have some good cuban cooking for a while, I'll have to see if I can't cook my own cuban dish


----------



## pedrolf (Oct 25, 2005)

Another way you could fry them green plaintains is to slice them thin and fry them, and you get chifles (we call em that here in ecuador) and that plus some roasted corn goes perfect with any cebiche...or you could fry the whole green plantain and mash it until you get a paste , add some white fresh cheese (no cheddar or any other yellow cheese) and some ground pork rinds if you want , salt and pepper at your taste, and you make golf ball sized balls out of this and fry this one more time....this is what we call bolones....
give it a try, its good stuff... =)


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pedrolf said:


> Another way you could fry them green plaintains is to slice them thin and fry them, and you get chifles


Yup,
We call them "mariquitas" but that is more like a banana chip.
We certainly use them as a dinner side dish also come to think of it.
Also great with a beer as a snack that can be pre-prepared well in advance and stored in a zip lock bag or tupperware container.


----------



## Spacecataz (Jun 25, 2006)

pedrolf said:


> Another way you could fry them green plaintains is to slice them thin and fry them, and you get chifles (we call em that here in ecuador) and that plus some roasted corn goes perfect with any cebiche...or you could fry the whole green plantain and mash it until you get a paste , add some white fresh cheese (no cheddar or any other yellow cheese) and some ground pork rinds if you want , salt and pepper at your taste, and you make golf ball sized balls out of this and fry this one more time....this is what we call bolones....
> give it a try, its good stuff... =)


bolones, now that sounds good thx!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Similar cooking style with Yucca too.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

I was in a bar in Mumbai (India) where these were set out as a bar snack, like pretzels or beernuts. I thought they were downright nasty, pretty much what you would imagine a deep fried fart would taste like. u Not sure if this is typical of fried plantains, but if so, no thanks!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I was in a bar in Mumbai (India) where these were set out as a bar snack, like pretzels or beernuts. I thought they were downright nasty, pretty much what you would imagine a deep fried fart would taste like. u Not sure if this is typical of fried plantains, but if so, no thanks!


In Mumbai, they put Masala spices on them and black salt. Not the same really. We you at the Taj Hotel?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I was in a bar in Mumbai (India) where these were set out as a bar snack, like pretzels or beernuts. I thought they were downright nasty, pretty much what you would imagine a deep fried fart would taste like. u Not sure if this is typical of fried plantains, but if so, no thanks!


Sounds totally different than what I have posted.
Who knows what spices went into it.
Can't judge Cuban food by Indian.
Sort of like saying you had corn meal in Siberia and didn't like it and wonder what a tortilla tastes like in Mexico.
Two different worlds.

I have truly yet to meet a ****** that does not flip for Cuban food and does not love any of the three variations I listed.
When green, no sweetness but the riper it gets the sweeter the taste, just as in regular bananas.
Only ingredient ever added is salt, once cooked, on the green ones or mariquitas.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Similar cooking style with Yucca too.


I was waiting to see if someone brought that up,I like Yucca alot...Dave


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Blueface said:


> For very ripe - my favorite (plantain looks more like it should be thrown away as it has black on skin all over and has some soft spots - you would never think it should be eaten) slice about half to 3/4 inch (or personal preference), on an angle making elongated slices. Place in oil and fry and when redish, done.
> Pull out and serve.
> We call this version "maduros".
> 
> Now, if you can only get yourself some black beans and rice, along with a palomilla steak, well marinated in lime juice, garlic and onions, and throw in those plantains on the plate, yummy, yummy, yummy!


:tpd: Very Ripe is the way to go. I lived in the D.R. a couple of years and ate my share, now I can only beg the wife to make them for me occasionally


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

mosesbotbol said:


> In Mumbai, they put Masala spices on them and black salt. Not the same really. We you at the Taj Hotel?


I'm sure the Cuban version is much different. I like banana chips and expected to like the plantains. What a surprise!

I think the hotel was the Oberoi. Really nice place. It was just down the street from the Gateway to India. My ship was visiting and the hotel was the dropoff point for our busses.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

Blueface said:


> Can't judge Cuban food by Indian.


Very true, and I certainly don't meen to infer your recipe will taste like ass! :r

I like both Cuban and Indian food. I'll have to try these.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> :tpd: Very Ripe is the way to go. I lived in the D.R. a couple of years and ate my share, now I can only beg the wife to make them for me occasionally


Now that I have posted the recipe, let me give the easy way out.
Go to the supermarket.
Go to the frozen section.
Look for them in a box made by Goya.
Go home and just drop them in hot oil and you are done.
Not quite like fresh but darn it if you can really sit there and fuss over the difference.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> I think the hotel was the Oberoi. Really nice place. It was just down the street from the Gateway to India.


I know the Oberoi, there's a some good shopping there. The Gateway is crazy... Snake charmers and all...

Indians use bananas more than plantains.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds great...will hopefully get round to trying this one day!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

What about coating the Plantains in Adobo before frying? A couple of my old girlfriends did that for flavor...


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i can't seem to find a press anywhere.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

[OT] Loki said:


> i can't seem to find a press anywhere.


PM me.
Next time I am in Miami, will pick one up for you.
Remember, you don't need the press. That is just a nice gadget to have.
Just about anything that allows you to press the plantain (while the freaking thing is sizzling hot) will do.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Now, if you can only get yourself some black beans and rice, along with a palomilla steak, well marinated in lime juice, garlic and onions, and throw in those plantains on the plate, yummy, yummy, yummy!


Hmmm. Maduros.
Actually served some of these at a party we had Saturday, along with some Ropa Vieja and Pollo Asado. :dr


----------



## scotth (Jul 1, 2006)

Sounds very good! I may have to try and make these one day. Thanks for sharing

Scott


----------



## JustAyoungMC (Feb 26, 2005)

I like dusting them with red pepper/chili powder before frying.


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Was in Belize last month and they sell the plantain chips everywhere. The resort we stayed in was run by native Belizians and it was always on the table. We ate them like crazy and bought them during the long rides to different sites.

I was wondering if you could use a tortilla press to press them? Thanks for the receipes, would love to see more from you.

Davis


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

My wife makes some kick @ss plantains. I tried Maduros for the first time a couple weeks ago. A bit too sweet for my tastes. Thanks for the recipeI will have to print it out and give it to the wife


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Wow!

I made a batch last night. I purchased 5 large, very ripe, very dark (black) Plantains. After pealing them (very easy), I cut them in half and then slice the halfs into 3 slices, about a 1/2" thick. Then I sauted them slowly in an open pan which was lightly covered with vegtable oil. Once they were golded brown, I flipped them and cooked until golden brown on that side. They were soft & sweet, just delicious!

JohnnyFlake


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> Wow!
> 
> I made a batch last night. I purchased 5 large, very ripe, very dark (black) Plantains. After pealing them (very easy), I cut them in half and then slice the halfs into 3 slices, about a 1/2" thick. Then I sauted them slowly in an open pan which was lightly covered with vegtable oil. Once they were golded brown, I flipped them and cooked until golden brown on that side. They were soft & sweet, just delicious!
> 
> JohnnyFlake


Another one hooked!
Welcome aboard.

Interesting twist you did and I suppose, why not? Whatever makes you happy will work. That is how different recipes come about.

We usually slice the plantain as if though you were slicing a banana to put in your breakfast bowl. When the plantain is very ripe, we cut the slice on an angle to make them longer. So, I guess why not cut them in half as you did and then slice them the long way. Will just be different as not all slices will have seeds. Make sure you don't make the slices too thick. Three out of a half, longways, sounds a bit thick. I am sure still good but thinner seems to taste even better.

Now go ahead and give the green ones a try.
Try them out as I initially listed but also take a manual shredder/slicer and use the side that will allow you to slice chips. Take the plantain and start on one end to the other, slicing it in thin chips. Fry them, add a little salt and you have some great plantain chips for snacking. They are great hot but will also store well for later snacks.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh, I LOVE these things! We have a large Dominican population in my city, and there are loads of little stands and shops that sell these. The crazy thing is, a ton of CHINESE places feature them on thier menus now, too!! There's a section on the back of at least five of the Chinese delivery places around me that features a "Spanish Food" section, including fried chickens (entire chickens!), fried chicken livers (which I also love), and plantains. 

I also love those little pastry things with the spicy meat in 'em. ooooooof...:dr


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

Blueface said:


> PM me.
> Next time I am in Miami, will pick one up for you.
> Remember, you don't need the press. That is just a nice gadget to have.
> Just about anything that allows you to press the plantain (while the freaking thing is sizzling hot) will do.


sent you a pm


----------

